# ati radeon 9200 gamma problems

## thevortex

Hi, I've been using Gentoo for about two months now, and so far every question has been answered by these outstanding boards... however, I've been having problems with my new video card. I just upgraded my outdated video card to a radeon 9200, and though it works fine in my framebuffered console, in X in Knoppix (which looks like it uses a framebuffer driver in this case), and in Windows XP, when I try to use either the firegl drivers (emerged ati-drivers) or the xfree-drm radeon drivers in X, I have what appear to be severe problems with the gamma correction. In short, all the colors look extremely washed out and bright, to the point where I can't even make out the gentoo logo in the upper left corner of the screen. This black text appears light gray. Making out window titles is impossible.

In the kernel, I have mtrr turned on, dri turned off, and agpgart as a module. Regardless of whether or not agpgart is loaded, I end up with the same problem. OpenGL works just fine; I get about 2200+ fps in glxgears. It's just this gamma problem. 

Here's my XF86Config, if anyone thinks anything else may be helpful, I'll post that too. 

```
# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/usbmouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 91.1

    VertRefresh 60 - 100

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5961

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

I hope someone can help me out, the brightness is slowly driving me insane   :Cool: 

----------

## thevortex

Oh, and strangely enough, my cursors are just fine, they're just as dark as they always were.

----------

## quark

It seems that those (even newest) ATI drivers won't work right with radeon 9200/9600/9800 -series.

I have radeon 9200 with r92 chip from Club3d. I _thought_ that I had it working but screwed later something up and ended with same kind of screen you described. I searched solution everywhere but find no help with this problem. I noticed that besides you and me there are at least one other having this problem (can't remember where I read about it).

Since I was thinking it was my mistake, I went so far that I flashed my cards bios, but even that wouldn't help (I was desperate).

Finally yesterday I posted a message to Club3D (my cards' manufacturer) and asked about this problem. This is their reply:

  "Dear Sir,

  ATI will release new drivers for the 9200 9600 9800 series. Please wait

  until the drivers are released to solve this problem. We sell our cards

  under Windows OS so that is why you don't encounter a problem with

  Windows.

  If you have more questions please let us know."

So I think we just have to wait some time...

Oh.. still one thing: with gatos-drivers your result will be exactly the same, I tried that. You can use vesa until then (no 3d, but brightness is perfect).

----------

## anoncow

I have had no problems with the Radeon 9200.  I am using XFree 4.3 and XFree DRM from portage.  The trick is that you really need to tell the radeon driver that the chip is ok (according to the DRI page at SourceForge the R9200 is basically a R9000 with 128 vram and 8x AGP).  

my Xfree driver section looks like this

```

Section "Device"

  Identifier "Radeon 9200"

   Driver "radeon"

   VideoRam 131072

   ChipID 0x4242

EndSection

```

I found some good documents on google.  One of them is redhat specific, but it is redhat 9, and XFree 4.3.0.  That is where i found out to set the chip id.

good luck

----------

## quark

EDITED:

 I found the cause of this problem: S-VIDEO cable connected to TV. When it's plugged, screen is washed, when it's not, everything is OK. So now I need to find out how I can make my TV-OUT to work.. Maybe there is something wrong with my cable?

ADDED:

 I forgot to say, that this issue depends on the cable been plugged at the boot time.

----------

## quark

This card is working like a charm with 2.6.0-test2-mm5 kernel and the latest (~x86) ati-drivers.

I'm though having problems with system stability..

 I'm quite sure that it is because of those drivers, as my laptop is stable as a rock (integrated i845GL graphics chip) with same kernel. I'm hoping that this will be fixed with next stable driver.

----------

## phypor

Except mines a lowend 7500 PCI w/video out

I plugged in the Composite cable along with the monitor cable when I installed it ... 

I managed to upgrade my kernel and xfree trying to fix it

... off to reboot w/o the cable 

EDIT:

Yes, everythings nice lookin now.

Very funky bug, esp since the hardware cursor had the proper gamma while the screen didn't

 *quark wrote:*   

> EDITED:
> 
>  I found the cause of this problem: S-VIDEO cable connected to TV. When it's plugged, screen is washed, when it's not, everything is OK. So now I need to find out how I can make my TV-OUT to work.. Maybe there is something wrong with my cable?
> 
> ADDED:
> ...

 

----------

## quark

That was really funky...

Good to hear that your system is working OK now. Did you update to 2.6.0-test3 too?

I have to say that I'm really impressed with this kernel... All my hardware in both my desktop & laptop seems to be working perfectly (with one exception: laptops winmodem, which I've had no use for).

----------

## quark

I forgot to add that my both systems are stable now with mm-sources-2.6.0_beta3-r3. I'm aware that there is even newer mm-sources kernel in portage right now, but I haven't have the time to emerge and compile it.

My desktops screen has some weird horizontal lines in it when cursor is moved. I think this is because of my current ati-drivers (at least I hope this will dissappear with new drivers).

----------

## phypor

 *quark wrote:*   

> That was really funky...
> 
> Good to hear that your system is working OK now. Did you update to 2.6.0-test3 too?
> 
> I have to say that I'm really impressed with this kernel... All my hardware in both my desktop & laptop seems to be working perfectly (with one exception: laptops winmodem, which I've had no use for).

 

Yes, im on 2.6.0-test4 and I do notice a bit more responsiveness.

The only trouble I had is with a HP Trevan tape drive that would hang on boot (with and without the drivers compiled into the kernel)... no big deal tho cause i never actually used it.

~phypor

----------

## _marko_

Just for the record: I had the same problem with my Radeon 9000. Everything is ok after I unplugged the S-Video cable and did a hard system reboot.

----------

## Festis

Yikes,  I've been trying to solve this problem for a week now (I've got a 7500 AGP). Can't wait to get home and unplug the friggin cable and see an unwashed fluxbox desktop!

----------

## Festis

YaHoo!  Unplugging the S-Video cable fixed the display problems with my radeon 7500 AGP.  It now works fine with the 2.6.1 kernel.  Now to get the ALSA stuff woking...

----------

## vdboor

Hi,

this is great news.. at least I know how to fix my brightness problems with xfree-drm (I don't have these issues with the fglrx drivers however.., but I do have tv-out configured for them)

Until now I've been experimenting with xgamma, but it also seams to affect my framebuffer consoles..  :Confused: 

I'm just wondering, does anyone know how to fix the brightness if, let's say, you want to keep the composite cable plugged..?  :Confused: 

----------

## dread

I have a Radeon 7500 all in wonder and seem to be encountering a similar bug. When X comes up everything is washed out except the cursor. For some reason my knoppix disk works fine. I never had a problem until I did a reboot this morning. I never have plugged a svideo cable in though.

----------

## vdboor

 *dread wrote:*   

> I have a Radeon 7500 all in wonder and seem to be encountering a similar bug. When X comes up everything is washed out except the cursor. For some reason my knoppix disk works fine. I never had a problem until I did a reboot this morning. I never have plugged a svideo cable in though.

 

You could try copying the /etc/X11/XF86Config file from Knoppix..

Also, try to find out what modules they've loaded..  :Wink: 

----------

## chaoticdecay

Attention!  I had been fighting with my ATI Radeon 7500 AIW for several hours, if not a couple of days (you know, you lose track) trying to get this "washed out" / gamma problem resolved. I came upon a post in a debian forum, seemed too simple to work but I tried it anyways. 

In your Device section of XF86Config/XF86Config-4, add 

```

Options      "sw_cursor"

```

and remove "hw_cursor" if you have it. 

This disables the hardware cursor, if you haven't guessed already. Sort of a strange hack, I wish I knew more about why it worked. Doesn't surprise me though as the cursor was unaffected by the weird gamma-whiteness.. I always thought it might be cursor related. 

Let me know if this works for you. If so, I know of about a dozen other forums I want to spread this to. For the sake of all the poor ATI Radeon/AIW owners.

----------

